# Moving to UAE - Abu Dhabi - Negotiatng Offer



## Afi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all wonder if you can help. I have been interviewing with NBAD and was wondering what/how I should negotiate the offer. I have 11 years investment banking experience based in London and potentially moving to the middle east. I have 2 little kids and want to understand costing that I should take account off.
Also a lot of people say that rents have fallen, but how/where do I start. What should the housing allowance be??

Appreciate for all your help as the recruiter wants me to give an indication of base line figure. Wanted to get advice from everyone. I think the role may be paying in the region of 50k AED a month. Is this enough, and how should I negotiate.
I think benefits have all changed in these organisations and have been advised that they off cash allowances rather than sorting out the accommodation and covering the school fees.


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

50k AED should cover your costs comfortably... With current rents, a nice 3BR apartment in the city would come to around 150k per annum, I think. School fees range around 15-20k per term, depending on the Grade. Other costs are minimal, and depend much on your personal lifestyle. 
Hope that helped.
Tercia


----------



## Afi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Tercia thansk for the advise.
I was looing at school fees and a good British nursery stated that a budget of 2500 AED a month is a rough estimate. Is that correct??

Also where in Abu Dhabi is the palce to stay. Role is at NBAD so where should I be looking at. Ideally would like to have a 3 bed Villa/Apprtment. Familiy orientatated with gym facilities etc.
Appreciate if you can let me knwo of deleopments. Also have rents come down ove rthe last few years.


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi there,

How old are your kids? If they are pre-schoolers, yes, there are nurseries which cost about 5k-7.5k per term (3 terms in a year). NBAD has some branches, and I'm not exactly sure where you would be located, but I'm sure it would be in the city. Good apartments are available in the city, but parking is a bit of a problem. Villas are available a bit further away... Say around half-hour's drive from the city. They would be a bit cheaper, say maybe 120k per annum or so. I don't think the villas would have gyms, but I do know that there is a good Sports Club located in Mushrif area.. I used to stay there..  Some of the apartment buildings do have gyms... Yes, rents have come down a lot... I used to stay in a 3-BR villa, and used to pay 230k per annum..!!! I think you could get that for half now, I'm sure!!
Tercia


----------



## Afi (Apr 4, 2011)

Tercia appreciate your adcice. My little one is 18mths, so coming on two years.

I am making a direct comaprison with London. Was out in Abu Dhabi serval weeks ago and was met several peopel from the bank. We are now at offer stage, but recruiter wants t knwo my expectations, so I am trying to factor everything in. 
Also when you rent appartmnets is all ammenties included. Are there additional costs, is what you pay cover everything.

Any particular areas to live that I should search for that your can recommend?

Any negatives from your perspective that you can advise on when coming out to Abu Dhabi.

thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

British curriculum schools are usually 30k+ plus for the first two years, then jumps to 35K+. Plan for it. The schools put their fees on their websites. A quick google will find them. 

Would ask for 150K for housing allowance in abu dhabi. It will get you a decent apartment or a villa a bit further out. You can look on dubizzle to get an idea on pricing and locations. 

General terms, most people ask for 1/3 more then basic salary they get in their home country, plus get the accomodations (13 a month), transportation allwance (small vehicle lease costs 2000, decent car 2500, small suv 3000 etc), flights home, medical covered, and cover the actual costs of education.


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

Apartments come unfurnished... So you have to buy the furniture. Also, you have to pay for the utilities. That means, water, electricity, gas, telephone, internet, etc. 

If looking for apartments, then Hamdan street, Tourist club, Corniche area are good places. If villas, then Mushrif, Muroor are the areas. Don't go further than 23rd street or so, if possible.
Negatives are, it is a pretty dull place, especially for people who are used to clubbing, or lots of entertainment... A good website to check for things to do is the Abu Dhabi Week - The Emirate's favourite magazine. Except for those, there are hardly any places to go to... Other negatives are, parking is terrible in the city. People travel to Dubai on weekends for entertainment...

Well, can't think of anything else...
Tercia



Afi said:


> Tercia appreciate your adcice. My little one is 18mths, so coming on two years.
> 
> I am making a direct comaprison with London. Was out in Abu Dhabi serval weeks ago and was met several peopel from the bank. We are now at offer stage, but recruiter wants t knwo my expectations, so I am trying to factor everything in.
> Also when you rent appartmnets is all ammenties included. Are there additional costs, is what you pay cover everything.
> ...


----------

